# 100% led grow BUD SHOTS!



## bf74 (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi yal, just wanted to show the mj community my one and only 100% led grow.The results exceeded my expectations. 3oz dry from 7 just rooted clones.Damn good system for those with space/ heat issues.Not for large scale grows-anything bigger than a grow tent. If I could re-do the experiment I would have built my own panels.But what I had worked fine.You just need alot of leds, and it gets expensive.But how much is a bag o dank nowadays?For some poor bastard out there paying 400 an oz this could be the option, if situation dictates. Or to supplement a relatively lower wattage hps grow 150-250w, which is what I'm doing now.Pics to follow.   peace


----------



## bf74 (Apr 16, 2009)

some more pics


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Apr 16, 2009)

Great grow. 
Love that last shot. Like your plant is at a 1978 disco party. 

Looking into diving in the LED world soon myself. Any chance I can get a rundown of lights and watts per each there is?


----------



## bf74 (Apr 16, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Great grow.
> Love that last shot. Like your plant is at a 1978 disco party.
> 
> Looking into diving in the LED world soon myself. Any chance I can get a rundown of lights and watts per each there is?


you got 1-illuminator ufo-tri band spectrum-2-45 w red/blue panels-1-14w red/blue panel-the bulb fixture held 7-5w 660nm red bulbs-230w- I'd say I pulled close to what a 400w would pull.... without the heat.These things work, they just havent been used properly. The following pics are from my 250whps/350w led combo grow-I'm at 34 days flower.    peace


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for the rundown BF. Answered alot of questions and doubts for me there. Was planning on a combo deal similar to that. Just with only 2 plants at a time.


----------



## bf74 (Apr 16, 2009)

hXXp://video.aol.com/video-detail/dokkies-led-flower-lights-test-grow/650877823


----------



## Hick (Apr 16, 2009)

That is one of, if not THE best led grow that I have seen posted.


----------



## bf74 (Apr 16, 2009)

hXXp://www.marijuanagrowing.eu/lr2-led-cf-guide-led-home-build-deep-reds-boost-trics-t28041-280.html

I failed to mention that 3 weeks into the led grow I added 24w of 1w diode high power cree white leds. It was like bud development kicked into over-drive.660nm reds and white leds? That would be an interesting experiment. More pix from my hps/led combo grow this evening.  peace

hXXp://www.ledgrow.eu/

by building his own board with higher output leds- he managed to get like 59g .... w 60w! Im pretty skeptical about most things but I've been watching this guy for months and he is the real deal.   peace


----------



## bf74 (Apr 16, 2009)

Right now I'm in possession of about 600 high power watts of led- If I build 2-200w panels.....hmm...I wonder what kind of plants a thousand watts will crank out?


----------



## zipflip (Apr 16, 2009)

man u got any room left in ya box/room left for plant growth. lol  that thing crammed wit LED's .  not knockin the set up any tho, by all means they look excellect ladies.


----------



## bf74 (Apr 16, 2009)

For those thinking of doing a similar hybrid-lighting grow; 2-660nm red ufo's can be bought on e-bay from the manufacturer in Xiang China for 400US delivered. An oz of dank usually costs that much, right? If you had a 250w hps or a 150w hps in one of the smaller homeboxes- horizontally mounted- with the 2 ufo's as side lighting- sit back and watch the magic.And dont forget the white leds.Although I believe 6500k fluoros work fine too.I use an 80/20 r/b-white ratio.    peace


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 16, 2009)

> That is one of, if not THE best led grow that I have seen posted.


Me too..._ever_.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 16, 2009)

> I'd say I pulled close to what a 400w would pull.... without the heat


Quick question. HOW MUCH did you pay for all those LED lights?


----------



## bf74 (Apr 16, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> man u got any room left in ya box/room left for plant growth. lol that thing crammed wit LED's . not knockin the set up any tho, by all means they look excellect ladies.


lol it does look crazy in there dont it?:holysheep:  the beauty of the leds is that you can basically stick them right in the lower canopy.With this method I dont get any more under-developed buds.But you made me think that maybe it's time to get a bigger tent! Stick around for more madness, and thanx 4 the compliment.   peace


----------



## bf74 (Apr 16, 2009)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> Quick question. HOW MUCH did you pay for all those LED lights?


 about a grand for the whole setup- it paid for itself in the first harvest- not much of a return as a comparable hps system- cost and such.But for right now if cost was an issue, I'd steer towards a good hps set-up w/ hortilux lamp. I love tech- and this project really gave me something to sink my teeth into.HPS growing wasa getting boring to me


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey,,more power to ya if you have that kinda a money to play with,,must be nice in these economical times. 1000.00 for lights is to rich for my blood. Good luck with it though Bro.


----------



## zipflip (Apr 16, 2009)

bf74 said:
			
		

> Stick around for more madness, and thanx 4 the compliment. peace


  will do just that :watchplant: :goodposting:


----------



## bf74 (Apr 16, 2009)

I'll post a couple diy led panel threads.With the higher output leds available, theres no limit to what you can build. And at a fraction of cost.THIS... is the way to go.To hell with the greedhead merchants, learn from my impulsiveness-YOU CAN EASILY BUILD A KICK *** SYSTEM AT HOME.   peace fellow growers


----------



## zipflip (Apr 16, 2009)

bf74 said:
			
		

> I'll post a couple diy led panel threads.With the higher output leds available, theres no limit to what you can build. And at a fraction of cost.THIS... is the way to go.To hell with the greedhead merchants, learn from my impulsiveness-YOU CAN EASILY BUILD A KICK *** SYSTEM AT HOME. peace fellow growers


 
u talkin like somethin long these lines here 
hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-R5xi0n2nc


----------



## bf74 (Apr 16, 2009)

That is exactly what I'm talking about-good find, that thing is a beast. I bet you could build one of those for a tenth of the cost Xiang China has been charging for their slave labor built units.


----------



## zipflip (Apr 16, 2009)

the cheapest 3watt led i could find on ebay as parts to make one these was 15-20$ for 3-3watt led's. and this dude got 100 goin.  is that still cheaper buildin ya own ow buyin one premade? lol  im really good with soldering believe it or not. hence y ya perked me up when ya said that botu makin one.


----------



## bf74 (Apr 16, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> the cheapest 3watt led i could find on ebay as parts to make one these was 15-20$ for 3-3watt led's. and this dude got 100 goin. is that still cheaper buildin ya own ow buyin one premade? lol im really good with soldering believe it or not. hence y ya perked me up when ya said that botu makin one.


I just saw the new greedhead unit w-3w diodes-150w and they want 700US. thats just crazy, and sad. The trick would be to jump on it now before they realize what we're doing and jack up the prices on us!


----------



## bf74 (Apr 16, 2009)

That guy is only using 60w and he pulled a 59 g harvest.He only got that mark once-promising though.


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 16, 2009)

Hats off to you BF! Great job! Best LED grow to date!


----------



## bf74 (Apr 16, 2009)

thank you kindly, much more to come. peace


----------



## zipflip (Apr 16, 2009)

bf74 said:
			
		

> I just saw the new greedhead unit w-3w diodes-150w and they want 700US. thats just crazy, and sad. The trick would be to jump on it now before they realize what we're doing and jack up the prices on us!


  with that bein said .. what type led would ya need for optimal then. wat spectrum color watever ya call the technical stuff behind led's lol. im good at doin things more than defining them  lol


----------



## bf74 (Apr 16, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> with that bein said .. what type led would ya need for optimal then. wat spectrum color watever ya call the technical stuff behind led's lol. im good at doin things more than defining them lol


the specs are as follows(I've used)-630nm red 660nm red 730nm-red/orange 430nm  blue-435nm blue and full spectrum white. One thing I've found is that white can be used solely with veg, with excellent results-but not in flower-at least I havent seen it yet.


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 16, 2009)

very nice you had lots of LED's but it did a great job.:hubba: i was thinking the same thing about making a panel. my nephew is in electronics at high school and says he can get all the parts and build it at home for me. after seeing this i might just try a small grow on the side to try it out.
great job bro cant wait to see you set it off with more LED lights going
best Led grow i seen yet


----------



## bf74 (Apr 16, 2009)

Pothead420 said:
			
		

> very nice you had lots of LED's but it did a great job.:hubba: i was thinking the same thing about making a panel. my nephew is in electronics at high school and says he can get all the parts and build it at home for me. after seeing this i might just try a small grow on the side to try it out.
> great job bro cant wait to see you set it off with more LED lights going
> best Led grow i seen yet


thank you,I really appreciate it-you dont know the crap I've had to calmly sit through, I've had my mom insulted! lol.Please keep me posted on your array, I dont know much about building them but I can help with nm specs if ya need it.     peace


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Apr 16, 2009)

This is some great stuff on here. 
Like that ledgrow.eu site. Would love to build my own, But I have no clue what Im looking at with those diagrams. All the wiring Ive done has been very simple stuff like car radios, the dock for lights, 3rd grade kinda stuff lol.

What if I took some big, heavy duty Christmas lights. Yank off the sockets and put the diodes in their place. Maybe the ones with the fuse in the line.
Im just stupidly brainstorming here.


----------



## bf74 (Apr 16, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> This is some great stuff on here.
> Like that ledgrow.eu site. Would love to build my own, But I have no clue what Im looking at with those diagrams. All the wiring Ive done has been very simple stuff like car radios, the dock for lights, 3rd grade kinda stuff lol.
> 
> What if I took some big, heavy duty Christmas lights. Yank off the sockets and put the diodes in their place. Maybe the ones with the fuse in the line.
> Im just stupidly brainstorming here.


 they have something very similar on UK websites- it looks like very small clusters of  tiny diodes(1w wouldnt work-youd need a heat sink) they come in 660nm red 430nm blue-I havent heard good or bad about them-looks like a pain in the rear.It's just cool to see what people come up with. I read a post on red led x mas lights once, the guy was going to put them around the tree-x mas style lol- there was no follow up.But we all kept checking.That may seem silly at the surface but hey thats what science is all about-f-ing around with stuff.more pics to follow.


----------



## bf74 (Apr 16, 2009)

And some more pics. peace


----------



## bf74 (Apr 16, 2009)

I love this system.I was always so envious of the 1000 watters I've seen on these sites-and I still am.But circumstances dictate that I cant have one. I've managed to cram 675w into a 4 sq ft 4ft high tent.That wouldnt have been possible with higher wattage systems-hid.  And now the diy tek is here- everyone can try this underrated extremely useful tool in the growers arsenal.   peace--ha-ha I followed the word arsenal with peace and remember, if your lights stay cool the growroom stays cool-for all the micro-growers


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 16, 2009)

bf74 said:
			
		

> And some more pics. peace


they stacked up very nice  looks like the LED's help keep the stretch down.


----------



## bf74 (Apr 16, 2009)

Pothead420 said:
			
		

> they stacked up very nice  looks like the LED's help keep the stretch down.


thanx again my friend, yes it seems that the area and the plant are so saturated with useable light that theres literally no "up" for the plant to go to Which goes a long way proving the led theory.Short stocky plants with little to no stem and an extremely high callyx to leaf ratio.And nice thick nugs-halfway through flowering-according to the books these babies have 3 1/2 weeks to go-I just hope this trend keeps up.And once again 2 days ago I added the white leds and now, like you said, they're stacking up.Thanx 4 stopping by bro.     peace


----------



## uk420maan (Apr 16, 2009)

im impressed dude well done

uk420maan


----------



## bf74 (Apr 16, 2009)

uk420maan said:
			
		

> im impressed dude well done
> 
> uk420maan


 thank you very much


----------



## jaynyota (Apr 17, 2009)

Just readin through your thread and I am impressed. I really like what you have created. I am doing a Led only grow also. Both plants turned into nice little ladies over the last couple days. They are in day 16 of flowering, flowers are growing everywhere. I use two 45 watt panels from Sunshine grow Systems. Nice grow !!!


----------



## bf74 (Apr 17, 2009)

jaynyota said:
			
		

> Just readin through your thread and I am impressed. I really like what you have created. I am doing a Led only grow also. Both plants turned into nice little ladies over the last couple days. They are in day 16 of flowering, flowers are growing everywhere. I use two 45 watt panels from Sunshine grow Systems. Nice grow !!!


 I gotta say, I am highly impressed with the results you've gotten from 2 panels  goes a long way in helping our cause. If I can be of any help, looks like you dont need any, please ask. And thank you 4 the compliment.


----------



## bf74 (Apr 17, 2009)

I cant wait to see how this system, succeed or fail, handles more sizeable plants.  peace


----------



## bf74 (Apr 17, 2009)

heres acouple more


----------



## lordhighlama (Apr 17, 2009)

this is great stuff bf74, just found this thread and just like everyone else has already said.  This is one impressive LED grow.


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 17, 2009)

cool grow man!
nice work for led's!


----------



## bf74 (Apr 17, 2009)

I love this site. I swear this is the chillest site I've posted on. And I like the fact that everyones been so open minded. Thanx for stopping by, and stay tuned. I'll keep everyone posted.   peace


----------



## bf74 (Apr 17, 2009)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> this is great stuff bf74, just found this thread and just like everyone else has already said. This is one impressive LED grow.


 thanx, but for the record I miss my always versatile 400w hortilux-


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 17, 2009)

ha yea i bet you do, but like i said im impressed with what you got,
i was thinking about led myself! super engery saver!


----------



## lordhighlama (Apr 17, 2009)

bf74 said:
			
		

> thanx, but for the record I miss my always versatile 400w hortilux-


 
Don't get me wrong I love my HID lighting, but there's something very rewarding about being a pioneer.  You are growing some nice looking buds with technology that is still very young.  Gives us all hope of what is to come!!!


----------



## stonedrone (Apr 17, 2009)

I remember about a year ago nobody was sure about led lighting and nobody had or was willing to try them. I'm glad somebody did because those buds look great. Great job.


----------



## LassChance (Apr 17, 2009)

bf74 said:
			
		

> some more pics



 What kind of LED? How many watts?  I have a 90 w. UFO Im using to germ and hope to veg with it.

They look real good.  Congratz, man.

Lass


----------



## bf74 (Apr 17, 2009)

LassChance said:
			
		

> What kind of LED? How many watts? I have a 90 w. UFO Im using to germ and hope to veg with it.
> 
> They look real good. Congratz, man.
> 
> Lass


 If I can pass along one piece of info- veg the hell out of that mom- after you choose one- clip a bunch of clones-enough to pack your grow area- veg until roots show- and then sog it. Other than lst- or enough leds to break Donald political name- this is the only way to go with leds. My firstled  grow was all led 230 watts- 7 just rooted clones= 3oz dry. and that wasnt even filling 1/2 of a 2 x 2 grow-tent. On that grow in addition to the ufo were 45w side panels-2 - these were mounted to the side of the box- I think these 45 watters made all the sdifference. You see, the ufo's 1w diodes dont reach so far into the canopy, and the light is not diffuse- thats why about 100w of cfl- will markedly increase your yields.On the pure led grow, I used 24w white 1w diode leds- very expensive- I think 6500k cfl's will do a similar job- the white and extra peaks of blue and red help fill out the spectrum- red and blue alone dosent cut it as well. Any questions, you know where to find me.    peace


----------



## bf74 (Apr 17, 2009)

pics of the all led grow


----------



## Moto-Man (Apr 17, 2009)

bf74 said:
			
		

> pics of the all led grow



Wow, BF74, hard to believe that in such a small space you realized such excellent results. I think you've opened up a whole new realm for people here on what I agree is a very chill site(!)

Kudos bro' - and best of luck in your continuing LED adventures 

I have a LOT of reading/researching to do now!

Cheers!


----------



## bf74 (Apr 17, 2009)

Moto-Man said:
			
		

> Wow, BF74, hard to believe that in such a small space you realized such excellent results. I think you've opened up a whole new realm for people here on what I agree is a very chill site(!)
> 
> Kudos bro' - and best of luck in your continuing LED adventures
> 
> ...


Thats very kind of you,thanks.I just hope that more people that think they are unable to grow due to heat/ space issues and are paying a million % mark-up on a plant, realize that if they skip the oz for a few months- sounds crazy-I know, and save up for a couple of these units, 2 small areas 2 x 2 can be easily set up for a continuous supply of our beloved plant. Those with high wattage hid systems, lucky dogs, dont need leds, kids from urban areas with alot of foot traffic- like myself- and no secure area to run a high watt hid- like myself- need leds.


----------



## Waspfire (Apr 17, 2009)

awesome LED grow


----------



## bf74 (Apr 17, 2009)

heres some more pics of the first led run


----------



## jaynyota (Apr 19, 2009)

Man I am still impressed. It looks like your plants are trimmed ? I mean it looks like once they are into good flowering then they are trimmed up . Mine are alot more bushy, is there a benefit to trimming them up like you do ?  It makes sense to trim away the water leaves so the plant can concentrate on its beautiful flowers. I am just lookin for tricks and tips to help my ladies along. I appreciate any help or ideas you may have. Oh yea, it day 18 of flowering and they are lookin nice. Willl get some new pics up soon.....


----------



## bf74 (Apr 19, 2009)

jaynyota said:
			
		

> Man I am still impressed. It looks like your plants are trimmed ? I mean it looks like once they are into good flowering then they are trimmed up . Mine are alot more bushy, is there a benefit to trimming them up like you do ? It makes sense to trim away the water leaves so the plant can concentrate on its beautiful flowers. I am just lookin for tricks and tips to help my ladies along. I appreciate any help or ideas you may have. Oh yea, it day 18 of flowering and they are lookin nice. Willl get some new pics up soon.....


 Whats goin on? Thanx I appreciate the compliment.But these leds do the work for ya. The trick is to flower young plant-rooted clones, pack the grow area with them, and then sog it. Many small plants is key. I noticed these smaller plants retain the sought after increased callyx to leaf ratio.So far thats been the case.


----------



## jaynyota (Apr 19, 2009)

Ok that makes sense. I am gonna take clones after they harvest, then try to grow a bunch of little clones, not enough room for a few bushy plants. Pack in a bunch of clones tightly, I like it..  Thanks again !!


----------



## bf74 (Apr 19, 2009)

jaynyota said:
			
		

> Ok that makes sense. I am gonna take clones after they harvest, then try to grow a bunch of little clones, not enough room for a few bushy plants. Pack in a bunch of clones tightly, I like it.. Thanks again !!


no problem-yeah, seed plants-at least non-autos, dont seem to react as favorably in flower, in my observations, as small clones. And remember to keep the nutes at 1/2 strength- led grown transpire less thereby reducing the need for heavy ferts.Which I found helps out with nutrient lock-up. No problems so far.     peace


----------



## bf74 (Apr 19, 2009)

the all purple tent is the 279w veg tent-this will also be used to flower 5-lowlife ak47s. In the back are 3 nightshade clones, the 2 cups are himalaya gold(6- days). I had to cut back the hps to 150w(had one handy) 180w ufo(2x90w) 20w-660nm red bulbs/36w white led(cree) 45w 660nm red panel(1/2 watt diodes)-431w total.


----------



## bf74 (Apr 22, 2009)

heres todays pics


----------

